# Tiny Cherry Pie (pix)



## Rebbetzin (Nov 21, 2011)

Now that we are empty nesters. I have to scale down on portion sizes. 
My husband likes to have dessert after dinner, but only a bite or two.

I am now going to specialize in tiny desserts for him.

Here it is before going in the oven.







And here it is after it came out.






I think I put in too much filling. It bubbled up over the crust.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks very delicious and cute!  Good thinking. Now I am hungry LOL


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks yummy!  If you didn't say it was tiny, I wouldn't have known.  What size diameter was it?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW


----------



## daisychick (Nov 21, 2011)

Mmmmmm cherry pie, one of my favorites.    What size of pie tin is that?  It looks so good, I say make that the first course.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm cherry pie, one of my favorites.    What size of pie tin is that?  It looks so good, I say make that the first course.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Nov 21, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Looks yummy!  If you didn't say it was tiny, I wouldn't have known.  What size diameter was it?





			
				daisychick said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm cherry pie, one of my favorites.    What size of pie tin is that?  It looks so good, I say make that the first course.


It is a big 5 inches in diameter!!

Makes four tiny slices of pie!  Guilt free (almost) dessert!!


----------

